# Best Ranger 2008 begins today



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2008)

*Best Ranger 2008*

*Friday April 18th, 2008*

Sponsor check in at the RTB headquarters 

Competition starts approx 6:00 a.m. 

Day full of competition activities (typically the fitness test, spot jump, stress shoot, foot march and night stakes) 

6:00 p.m. Ice breaker at Holiday Inn – North on Manchester Expressway (same location as the 2007 Ranger Rendevous)

*Saturday April 19th, 2008  *

Competition activities and events throughout the day 

Spectator friendly events on Todd Field (historically 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.) 

6:00 p.m. Contributor Social (Seating is limited. Please RSVP to invitation). *Open bar begins at 5:30 p.m.* :)

*Sunday April 20th, 2008*

Competition activities and events throughout morning 

Darby Queen approx. 0900 

Helocast and Water Confidence at Victory Pond 

End of competition (estimated 3:00 p.m.) 

Super Supper and awards directly following competition (RTB Headquarters) 

RLTW, 
CM


----------



## BS502 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah CM, I was SPOSED to be there...but the stars weren;t aligned right. Er somethin. Are you meetin up with the usual suspects?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 18, 2008)

GOOD LUCK to all!!!!

RLTW!!!

(from a non Ranger) 

Don't get too drunk tonight... the unknown distance road march SUCKS!!! specially when hung over....


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2008)

BS502 said:


> Ah CM, I was SPOSED to be there...but the stars weren;t aligned right. Er somethin. Are you meetin up with the usual suspects?



Naw,

Between the RR in August, MRD Open House back in May and my trip to Reno all last year, I won't make it this year. 

But I am currently stalking a certain someone who is on her way there...........


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2008)

Good luck to all who are participating!


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 18, 2008)

Today one of the young woman reporters for Fox News was covering the event. She shot a 240 at the range on live TV, and all I could think of was the members here who could have witnessed the combination of attractive women and gun porn... 

Best wishes to the competitors. Hopefully the contest will be on the Military Channel soon...RLTW.


----------



## BS502 (Apr 18, 2008)

Centermass said:


> Naw,
> 
> Between the RR in August, MRD Open House back in May and my trip to Reno all last year, I won't make it this year.
> 
> But I am currently stalking a certain someone who is on her way there...........



Tell her I said "Fuck you and call me goddammit" LOL ;)


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2008)

BS502 said:


> Tell her I said "Fuck you and call me goddammit" LOL ;)



Oh believe me, you can plan on it (the "phuk u" part anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

And yeah, I'll make sure she calls. Let me know if she doesn't....something about mud wrestling is coming to mind right about now


----------



## BS502 (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew it! The little huzzy. At least I gave her a good opener.


----------



## lancero (Apr 18, 2008)

Good Luck guys. 

Don't quit


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 18, 2008)

Fox and Friends actually covered it this morning. 

They had one of their reporters climb the net thingy up and over with about four other Rangers. 

They talked up the Rangers pretty good this morning. Something that wasn't on any other channel to my knowledge.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Fox and Friends actually covered it this morning.
> 
> They had one of their reporters climb the net thingy up and over with about four other Rangers.
> 
> They talked up the Rangers pretty good this morning. Something that wasn't on any other channel to my knowledge.



They did it again this evening, a female reporter was reporting in.  She was shooting an auto weapon, not sure if it was an M16 or whatever...


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 18, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> They did it again this evening, a female reporter was reporting in.  She was shooting an auto weapon, not sure if it was an M16 or whatever...



Blonde girl, kinda cute ?  ;)  Musta been the same reporter.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 18, 2008)

> They talked up the Rangers pretty good this morning. Something that wasn't on any other channel to my knowledge.


Nice to see the 75th getting well deserved good publicity for once...


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Blonde girl, kinda cute ?  ;)  Musta been the same reporter.



Yep!


----------



## Centermass (Apr 19, 2008)

Starting Teams






Twelve teams, or 24 soldiers, either dropped out or were encouraged to do so by Ranger instructors. The rigor of the opening day’s events combined with sultry weather — temperatures soared into the upper-70s — challenged even some of the toughest soldiers and Marines.

Latest posted standings as of 0600 April 19, 2008 (only 17 of the initial 29 teams remain)






Latest standings as of 1800:

Team No. 5 - SSG Shayne Cherry and SSG Michael Broussard of the 75th Ranger Regiment — in first place.

Team No. 9, SFC Jeremiah Beck and Sgt. Jeremy Billings of the 75th Ranger Regiment - in second place

Team 3, featuring brothers Capt. Jeff D. Soule and Maj. Gregory S. Soule ROTC, James Madison University - in third place 

Team 1, SFC Chad Stackpole and SSG Miguel Antia of the 4th Ranger Training Battalion - fourth place 

Team 20, Capt. Brian Braithwaite and SSG Mitchell Tisserand of the 5th Ranger Training Battalion - in fifth place


----------



## elle (Apr 20, 2008)

Centermass said:


> Oh believe me, you can plan on it (the "phuk u" part anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mud wrestling? Huzzy? phuk u? Those shoes are getting further and further away.

Darby Queen, Victory Pond and the finish line today...do I need to tell you what a fantastic weekend this has been?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2008)

elle said:


> Mud wrestling? Huzzy? phuk u? Those shoes are getting further and further away.
> 
> Darby Queen, Victory Pond and the finish line today...*do I need to tell you what a fantastic weekend this has been?*



No!!!!!

And don't even start with the shoes..........>:{


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2008)

2008 BRC Final Standings

*1st Place*
SSG Shayne Cherry and SSG Michael Broussard (Team 5)

75th Ranger Regiment

*2nd Place*
Cpt Jeff Soule and Maj Greg Soule (Team 3)

ROTC 

*3rd Place*
SFC Jeremiah Beck and Sgt Jeremy Billings (Team 9)

75th Ranger Regiment

*4th Place*
Sgt Andrew Fuccillo and Spc. Bennette Purdy (Team 7)

75th Ranger Regiment

*5th Place*
SFC Chad Stackpole and SSG Miguel Antia (Team 1)

4th Ranger Training Battalion


----------



## ROS (Apr 21, 2008)

> 2nd Place
> Cpt Jeff Soule and Maj Greg Soule (Team 3)



OFS!!!!!



> 4th Place
> Sgt Andrew Fuccillo and* Spc. Bennette Purdy *(Team 7)



Oh??


----------



## lancero (Apr 21, 2008)

Was the prussik climb an event this year?  I saw a picture of the tower and I could not tell if the prussik rope was set up.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Any  foreign Army teams allowed take part?


----------



## lancero (Apr 21, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Any  foreign Army teams allowed take part?



They would have to graduated from U.S. Army Ranger School.  

I never competed against any, but I cannot say for sure that it hasn't occurred.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2008)

lancero said:


> They would have to graduated from U.S. Army Ranger School.
> 
> I never competed against any, but I cannot say for sure that it hasn't occurred.




Roger that, Thanks!


----------



## lancero (Apr 22, 2008)

lancero said:


> Was the prussik climb an event this year?  I saw a picture of the tower and I could not tell if the prussik rope was set up.



BUMP.  Somebody has to know the answer to this.


----------



## elle (Apr 22, 2008)

No the prussik and yes, to international teams competing.


----------



## lancero (Apr 22, 2008)

elle said:


> No the prussik and yes, to international teams competing.



That's crazy - no prussik.  That was the most painful 60+ seconds of my life.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 22, 2008)

lancero said:


> That's crazy - no prussik.  That was the most painful 60+ seconds of my life.



The did a rock wall climb/rappel instead


----------



## lancero (Apr 22, 2008)

Centermass said:


> The did a rock wall climb/rappel instead



That's interesting.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

For those of us civvies who may not know (waves hand), what's the prussik??


----------



## car (Apr 22, 2008)

It's a knot used for climbing ropes. Also, as a noun, a method of climbing.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

TY Car  (filing that lil tid bit of info away so I won't be one of those writers I b*tched about on the rant thread.)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 22, 2008)

The rock wall is still pretty tough.  That shit can be brutal, especially at that height.   At least you would feel like Popeye when you finished it.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 22, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> The rock wall is still pretty tough.  That shit can be brutal, especially at that height.   At least you would feel like Popeye when you finished it.



Yep. 

Either way is brutal and an absolute bitch IMO.


----------



## lancero (Apr 22, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> For those of us civvies who may not know (waves hand), what's the prussik??



This isn't a great picture.  I have a better one on my home computer, but you will get the idea.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought they did away with the Prusik Climb last year and this year ??


----------



## lancero (Apr 23, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I thought they did away with the Prusik Climb last year and this year ??



Really, last year also?  

Does anyone know why they aren't doing it anymore.  I always thought of it was an icon of the comp.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 23, 2008)

lancero said:


> This isn't a great picture.  I have a better one on my home computer, but you will get the idea.



OH Yeah, I'm getting a very clear picture now  ;)

Seriously guys Thanks for the info


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 23, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> OH Yeah, I'm getting a very clear picture now  ;)
> 
> Seriously guys Thanks for the info



Can you say who were the International Teams?

Their is two types of prussiks, as it can also be used to descend on a rope.
The two pictures here are the same..

http://www.planetfear.com/includes/images/uploaded/5220066810535FrenchPr.gif


http://ozultimate.com/canyoning/knots/french_prusik/french_prusik.jpg


And how to attach it to a rope..
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://ozultimate.com/canyoning/knots/french_prusik/french_prusik.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ozultimate.com/canyoning/knots/french_prusik/&h=240&w=320&sz=25&hl=en&start=3&um=1&tbnid=oWHNZN95S3j5BM:&tbnh=89&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfrench%2Bprusik%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENIE273%26sa%3DX


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 23, 2008)

lancero said:


> Really, last year also?
> 
> Does anyone know why they aren't doing it anymore.  I always thought of it was an icon of the comp.



Could swear I read it somewhere, but can't confirm where I read it.  Maybe the Ft. Benning website.


----------



## lancero (Apr 23, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Could swear I read it somewhere, but can't confirm where I read it.  Maybe the Ft. Benning website.



I don't doubt the difficulty of the rock wall, but I always thought the prusik was exciting.  Either way, I am glad the 75th won the comp.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 2, 2008)

Slides from this years competition
http://images.military.com/slideshows/best-ranger.htm?ESRC=dod.nl


----------

